# Growth inside frontosa's mouth



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi people, my frontosa seems to have this weird growth inside it's mouth, i initially thought it was pellets that he didn't swallow but a day has passed and it's still there. it looks like two round eggs inside his mouth. btw i only noticed this yesterday, before that it looked fine. any idea what it is? anyone with similar experiences? looking forward to your response, thanks.:-(


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

Could we have some details? Like how big is your tank? Do you have a heater? What are the water parameters, how often do you change the water. But most importantly... What kind of fish is Frontosa? How long have you had him? and is a picture possible?


----------



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

Frontosas are cichlids


----------



## Little-Fizz (Aug 19, 2007)

:lol::lol: Hahaha I never knew thats what those fish were called! Too bad I thought that would be a cool fish name. 

A picture would still help... It's kind of hard when the only description is two round eggs.


----------



## AmPitbullTerrier (Nov 12, 2008)

How many Frontosa do you have? Is is possible that they are eggs? Frontosa are mouthbrooding fish.


----------



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't really know if they're eggs, but it looks like eggs. Thing is, i dont think my frontosa is old enough for brooding its only 2 yrs old, and the other 4 frontosa in the tank are juvies (1 1/2 inches long). Its been 4 days already since i noticed it, its not eating also. I checked my water quality yesterday, its pretty good coz ammonia is 0, nitrites are 0, nitrates are 5 and ph level is 7.6 or higher. 

I cant provide pictures either, coz i tried taking them and you cant really see it in the cam. the frontosa moves a lot and he pretty much has his mouth closed all the time. you need to really look close to notice thats something is inside his mouth.

Hope someone could help out.


----------



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

Another detail, its a 20 gallon tank, with one 3 inch frontosa, four juvie frontosa, and one small jack dempsey.


----------



## AmPitbullTerrier (Nov 12, 2008)

Yeah generally they dont reach maturity until about 3 - 4 years old..... Although they dont eat at all or very little whole brooding. 

I used to breed tropheus duboisi (also a brooder) and never noticed anything like that.

Without being able to see, it's kind of hard to tell. Sorry I cant help you more. I hope it's okay.


----------



## kritas (Feb 29, 2008)

You need a bigger tank for them...
20G is simply not big enough IMO, and they will not reach full size....


----------



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

So what do you guys think about those rounds things in his mouth? is it a tumor?


----------



## aperfectoblong (Nov 20, 2008)

SOLVED! i went to this pet store and gave them descriptions, they said its a fungal infection and suggested to treat it with KanaPlex. KanaPlex is a very strong antibiotic food medication and really does the job. i fed my frontosa the anti biotic by putting a a really tiny small spoon in its mouth after 2 days the egg like shaped fungus are gone! i gave it a second dose just a while ago to make sure it doesnt come back. its now under recovering stage in my hosital tank. thank goodness he's ok now.


----------

